# سؤال عن مضخة الحريق



## magdygamal_8 (28 مارس 2009)

هل يتم تركيب flexible connection بين مضخة الحريق وخط مواسير شبكة الحريق أم لا ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

مش هرد عليك------------------------ بس هرسمهالك

هرسمهالك مين دا انا هروح اصورهالك


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

ليه بقه علشان طلمبات الحريق لا تعمل بصفة دائمة و لا توجد مشكلة الاهتزاز 

اما فى حالة الحريق فإن الطلمبة سوف تعمل ساعتين ثلاثة او اقل او اكثر و لن يلتفت الى الاهتزاز الناتج عن الطلمبة لان الوضع اخطر من كده

أما السبب الرئيسى لعدم وضع الوصلات المرنة خاصتا الكوتش منها هو انها تفقد مرونتها و تحملها نتيجة العوامل الجوية و عدم تشغيل الطلمبة لفترة طويلة 

و الكارثة هى انها تنفجر بعد تشغيل الطلمبة بفترة وجيزة ( جبتك يا عبد المعين تعينى ... لقيتك يا عبد المعين عاوز تتعان)

و بعد انفجار الوصلة المرنة تغرق الطلمبات و اللوحات الكهربية و غرفة الطلمبات و يستمر الحريق بالمبنى بكل امان و حرية فلا طلمبة تطفى و رشاشات ترش و اجرى يابنى اتصل بالدفاع المدنى ...


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

و بكده يمكننا ان نجيب عليك 

لا لا لا لا لا


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

حلوه يا زيكو با ابو الابداع الفنى


----------



## zanitty (28 مارس 2009)

زيكو فول اوبشن


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 مارس 2009)

> زيكو فول اوبشن


 
و أنا كمان بقول كده :12:


----------



## magdygamal_8 (29 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم جميعا
شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## الطموني (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ زيكو


----------



## omar sadek (27 يوليو 2009)

*فداك ابى وامى ونفسى يا رسول اللة*

الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله


----------



## ahmed_20 (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## وسيم اللامي (6 أغسطس 2009)

لا طبعا لا تركب الوصلات المرنة


----------



## طارق مختار محمد (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم ونفعكم بالعلم


----------



## aati badri (1 أبريل 2010)

omar sadek قال:


> الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله


 
اخي الكريم لماذا تشارك في هذا الجهل والتضليل وانت المتعلم والمستنير
الى متى نعالج قضايانا بالخرافة ومثل هذه السطحية
كم من المسلمون ياترى مات في هذا اليوم محروقا
يا ترى كلهم ملعونون كفار مثل الدنماركي الملعون
طيب لماذا اخوانا زيكو وغيره يصممون انظمة مكافحة الحريق في بلاد المسلمين وبعضهم في بلاد الحرمين 
في الدنمارك يا اخ العرب لايتكتمون على شيئ كله واضح وكله في العلن واذا حصل أنه الراجل مات محروق فإن هكذا موت لايحمل عندهم اي دلالة على اي شيئ البتة البتة لن يتكتمون وإنما سوف يقوم تحقيق كيف ولماذا مات محروق 
موت أو انتحار
ويارئيس الوزراء لماذا لم يشتغل نظام المكافحة 
وياوزير الداخلية لماذا وصل الدفاع المدني متأخر4 ثواني ونصف
ولماذا لم تمهد الطريق لعربة الدفاع المدني
كما كان يخشى الفاروق تماما من عثرة البغلة
سوف يتهمني المتعصبون وما اكثرهم بانني منبهر بالكفرة
وأعمل أيه أذا كان تركنا لباب ديننا وتمسكنا بالقشور وطول الثوب
وهم عملوا بما جاء بديينا من صدق وامانة ونظافة وكرموا بنوآدم وعرفوا حقوقه وصانوها
على الاقل في بلادهم ومواطنهم.....


----------



## م سامى زكى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رائع لكن الكلام ده فيه نظر*



omar sadek قال:


> الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله


 
أولا :لك خالص الشكر يا باشمهندس عمرو 
الخبر جميل جدا لو كان صحيح ، وفيه أيضا عظة واعتبار لكل من يسئ للإسلام ، وحاجة جميلة إننا كلنا ننشر الخبر ده ...........................................
و لكن ...........................................

الكلام اللى بعد الخبر ("أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا ") 

الكلام ده فيه نظر وقد يكون مخالف للعقيدة ،لان التشريع انتهى بوفاة النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم-


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم جميعا . وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وباركا لله فيكم جميعا . وشكرا


----------



## mangoman (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله*​


----------



## aati badri (28 ديسمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> اخي الكريم لماذا تشارك في هذا الجهل والتضليل وانت المتعلم والمستنير
> الى متى نعالج قضايانا بالخرافة ومثل هذه السطحية
> كم من المسلمون ياترى مات في هذا اليوم محروقا
> يا ترى كلهم ملعونون كفار مثل الدنماركي الملعون
> ...


 
ياشباب اعتذر عن هذه المداخلة ذات النفس السخن
كما اخص بالاعتذار الاخ الزميل المهندس المعني
مع تمسكي التام بما فيها من وجهة نظر
وان ما نقله ليس حقيقي


----------



## aati badri (28 ديسمبر 2010)

omar sadek 
جديد






 








*فداك ابى وامى ونفسى يا رسول اللة* 
*الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله*​





عمر صديق اعتذاراتي بلا حدود


----------



## ibraessa (28 ديسمبر 2010)

يوجدصلة مرنة بين المضخات والهيدر لمضخة الديزل والكهرباء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تحباتي للمشاركين في الاجابة عن السؤال 
فعلا لا حاجة لتركيب وصلة مرنة مطاطية فضررها اكبر من نفعها و اذا كنت مصر فيمكنك عمل وصلة معدنية تمتص الارتجاج
وبدلا من ذلك ضع وسائد ماصة للارتجاج تحت الشاسيه الحامل للمضخات


----------



## kmbs (22 مايو 2012)

انا شوفتها في اكثر من موقع موجودة مع المضخة وراكبة يعني ليها وجود مع الاعتبار للراي الاخر


----------



## hooka (22 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة اسمحوا لي ولو ان المشاركة متأخرة حبتين تلاتة 

انا هارد علي السؤال بسؤال واللي هو مش الفاير هوز ريييييييييييييييييير " صندوق الحريق " مش في برده مطاط زي الوصلة المرنة ؟؟؟؟
كمان سؤال
ومش برده من قلة الاستعمال زيها زي الوصلة بتشقق من قلة الاستعمال ؟؟؟؟
طب والحل يا هندسة ؟؟؟؟

زي ما في صيانة دورية للشبكات ونظام الفاير الارم ......الخ بيبقي في صيانة للمطاط انه بيدهن ببودرة دلك زي بتاعة الاطفال كل فترة ضد التشقق

وده بيعكس حاجة لو سمحتم ليا وان صح التعبير ان مهندسنا وانا اولهم كل اللي بنشوفه يا تصميم او تنفيذ مع ان في حاجة اسمها الصيانة كتير اوي مش بتيجي في بالنا

وانا من موقعي هذا اود ان ادعو كل اهل الخبرة في هذا المجال بمدنا بخبرتهم في مجال الصيانة 

ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن الشيطان


----------



## hooka (22 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> تحباتي للمشاركين في الاجابة عن السؤال
> فعلا لا حاجة لتركيب وصلة مرنة مطاطية فضررها اكبر من نفعها و اذا كنت مصر فيمكنك عمل وصلة معدنية تمتص الارتجاج
> وبدلا من ذلك ضع وسائد ماصة للارتجاج تحت الشاسيه الحامل للمضخات



بعد التحية يا هندسة مش فاهم قصدك في موضوع الوصلة المعدنية التي تمتص الفيبريشن ده يا هندسة وهو المعدن اصلا مش elastic !!!؟ :81:

ارجو الايضاح يا هندسة


----------



## fayek9 (23 مايو 2012)

الوصلة المعدنية المرنه زى المستخدمة فىالشكمانات الخاصة بالمعدات الضخمة و تصنع من الاستانليس أو الحديد


----------



## nofal (23 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

https://www.moi.gov.sa/wps/wcm/connect/891e048046999d1497fadf06399d0cd5/مضخات-الحريق.pdf?MOD=AJPERES
أولا الكود الخليجي مباشرة من الشبكة بدون انتظار تحميل

نجيب فورشيرد بروفيسور صبري يقول ماشغال معاي
نجيب 2 شيرد م زانيتي يقول غير ياعم
:68:
ثانيا 
الكود صفحة 66 يختلف مع البروف ومع م م م ويورد تركيب وصلات مرنة في جانبي المضخة

لو سالتني رايئ حا أقولك اتبع البروف و م م م وسيبك من كل اكواد الدنيا


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

hooka قال:


> بعد التحية يا هندسة مش فاهم قصدك في موضوع الوصلة المعدنية التي تمتص الفيبريشن ده يا هندسة وهو المعدن اصلا مش elastic !!!؟ :81:
> 
> ارجو الايضاح يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

[h=1]وصلات التمدد المعدنية[/h]وصلات التمدد المعدنية (وصلات التمدد الفولاذية) متوفرة على شكل وصلات تمدد وحيدة الجدار أو متعددة الجدران. تصنع هذه الوصلات من المعدن وتستخدم كوصلات تمدد أنبوبية مموجة أو كوصلات تمدد عدسية. أما الرئة فتكون مؤلفة من طية واحدة أو عدة طيات.




[h=5]*مزايا وصلات التمدد المعدنية*[/h]

صالحة للاستخدام عند الضغوط المرتفعة: حتى PN 100
صالحة للاستخدام عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة: حتى 1000° مئوية
تصلح للاستخدام أيضاً في حالة المواد الكاشطة والصلبة فضلاً عن السوائل والغازات
إمكانية استخدام طرائق الوصل المرن
إمكانيات المد والتطويل
[h=5]*عيوب وصلات التمدد المعدنية*[/h]

مناسبة للاستخدام جزئياً فقط في حالة الحموض
مناسبة للاستخدام ضمن شروط خاصة فقط عند احتمال التعرض للاهتزازات
أطوال كبيرة نسبياً (كما في حالة وصلات التمدد الجانبية على سبيل المثال)
صلاحية الاستخدام مشروطة بارتفاع قيمة ثابت المرونة لاسيما في حالة الضغوط المرتفعة





وصلة تمدد في إحدى محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية/الحرارية المشتركة


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

مكرر


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2012)

هنا جميع انواع الوصلات عدسية وفولية وخلافه:87:

http://www.hks-kompensatoren.de/ar/metal-expansion-joints.4182.htmll


----------



## لحن الوفاء (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي واحترامي الي كل من شارك للاجابة علي السؤال.. 

وبعد,,,,,,,,,

أرجو بس التنويه الي أنه هناك نوعين من وصلات التمدد (Expansion joint)

- النوع الانزلاقي (slide type expansion joint)
- النوع المنفاخي (Bellows type expansion joint)

كلا النوعين يحتاج الي صيانة دورية وكلاهما مناسب لخطوط الحريق... والنوع الأول يحتاج الي تزييت دوري ويحتاج الي تغطية أيضاً للعدم التأثر بالعوامل الخارجية, والنوع الثاني أيضا يحتاج الي صيانة بدهانه ببودر أو مادة شبيهة بالفازلين

وأنا كمهندس استشاري بوصي دائما بتركيب وصلات تمدد علي خط الطرد لطلمبات الحريق وذلك لأنه بدون وجودها فالعواقب غير جيدة وغير مستحبة حيث أنها يمكن أن تصل في بعض الأحيان الي حدوث كسور في الوصلات والفلانشات وذلك أثناء أوقات التشغيل والاختبار او في حالة حدوث تشغيل فعلي أثناء حدوث حريق لا قدر الله....

وكلنا نعلم أنه بعمل برنامج صيانة وقائية جيد, فان الامور سوف تسير علي ما يرام


----------



## عاطف 58 (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك أخي المهندس / لحن الوفاء - كلام علمي مقنع .


----------



## عاطف 58 (3 يونيو 2012)

حبيبي مهندس / hooka - أحييك ماشاء الله عليك - دماغك شغالة .


----------



## hooka (4 يونيو 2012)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> هل يتم تركيب flexible connection بين مضخة الحريق وخط مواسير شبكة الحريق أم لا ؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا





aati badri قال:


> *وصلات التمدد المعدنية*
> 
> وصلات التمدد المعدنية (وصلات التمدد الفولاذية) متوفرة على شكل وصلات تمدد وحيدة الجدار أو متعددة الجدران. تصنع هذه الوصلات من المعدن وتستخدم كوصلات تمدد أنبوبية مموجة أو كوصلات تمدد عدسية. أما الرئة فتكون مؤلفة من طية واحدة أو عدة طيات.
> 
> ...





لحن الوفاء قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحياتي واحترامي الي كل من شارك للاجابة علي السؤال..
> 
> ...






there are a huge difference between flexible connection and expansion joint]


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

hooka قال:


> there are a huge difference between flexible connection and expansion joint]



ياحوكا 
كل 
expansion joint
هو
flexible connection
وليس كل 

flexible connection 
هو
expansion joint
اذن الاكسبانشن هو نوع من انواع الفليكس


----------



## hooka (4 يونيو 2012)

flexible connection function is to connect a vibrating item with a stator one and that for absorption of this 
vibration
Where
Expansion joint function is absorption of expansion for any resulting reason like heat or tension

we dah elly 3arfoh mn el kolia


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...ndexArea=product_en&isExportPage=Y&sq=y&fsb=y

حوكا يا جميل
ادخل الرابطين
وشوف
ايه الفرق

بين الاسمين التجاريين



http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...ndexArea=product_en&isExportPage=Y&sq=y&fsb=y


----------



## عادل شرف (13 فبراير 2014)

يتم تركيب وصلات مرنة لمضخات الحريق من نوع الأستليس ستيل تبقى على شكل وصلة عادية من الأستليس ستيل ولكن بها تعرجات مثل السوستة وتكون مصممه على ضغط معين يتلائم مع ضغط التشغيل وذلك حسب مواصفات المشروع(staniless steel flexible connection)


----------

